# Rasberry Steelhead



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Rasberry sauce.....

1 pint of rasberries(if you cant get fresh you can use frozen)
1/4 cup red currant jelly
2 tbls sugar or to taste
1/2 tsp cornstarch mixed in 2 tbls of water

In a blender puree the rasberries. Strain out the seeds through fine sieve. In a small saucepan heat the rasberry puree with the red currant jelly until it comes to a boil. Add the sugar and the cornstarch and cook until the mixture is slightly thickened and clear. Should yeild about a cup. 

The Steelhead......

4 oz fillet of steelhead
1 cup of lemon juice or lemon water
2 oz of sliced Brie cheese
1/2 cup of heavy cream

Place the steelhead in an oven safe pan. Immerse the steelhead in the lemon juice or water. Place in a pre heated 450 deg oven and bake for about 10 mins. Place the Brie cheese on top of the steelhead and return to the oven. Combine the rasberry sauce and the cream in a sacuepan and heat over medium heat. Drizzle sauce over the melted Brie and steelhead and then serve. 

Serve with asparagrass


----------

